
React switches from BSD+patent to MIT license - sanskriti
https://github.com/facebook/react/blob/master/LICENSE
======
sanskriti
A big win for open source community considering the fact that ReactJs is super
popular, and this license was stopping people from adopting it wholeheartedly.

